# Fluxbox 1.0:The Linux Window Manager



## Dark Star (Oct 9, 2007)

Fluxbox is a window manager for UNIX/Linux and BSD operating systems. It's based on the Blackbox 0.61.1 code. Fluxbox looks like Blackbox and handles styles, colors, window placement and similar things exactly like Blackbox (100% theme/style compatibility).
 Configurable window tabs
 Iconbar (for minimized/iconified windows)
 Wheel scroll changes workspace
 Configurable titlebar (placement of buttons, new buttons etc)
 KDE support
 New native integrated keygrabber (supports emacs like keychains)
 Maximize over slit option
 Partial GNOME support
 Extended Window Manager Hints support
 Slit dockap ordering
 *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/2489/exoduz_fluxbox.jpg​
After more than four years, Fluxbox 1.0 has finally arrived. This release includes new themes, many bug fixes, updated translations, better shaped corners and a lot more surprises. Let's have a quick look over some of the new stuff to be found in Fluxbox 1.0:
 New default style: bloe
 New styles: ostrich zimek_darkblue, zimek_green, zimek_bisque, carp, arch, bora_black, bora_blue, bora_green, green_tea, bloe
 Fixed shape handling, now shaped corners have border
 Allow negative numbers in command "Workspace"
 Added utility fluxbox-remote
 Allows script access to most fluxbox commands
 Support must be turned on in the init file with session.screen.allowRemoteActions; the syntax is, e.g., fluxbox-remote "CustomMenu ~/.fluxbox/custommenu"
 Added keycommands :AddWorkspace and :RemoveLastWorkspace
 Added some missing Open Office entries and window managers, plus some other minor changes in fluxbox-generate_menu
 *Updated languages:*

 Swedish
 Chinese
 German
 Spanish
 English (US)
 English (UK)
 Russian
 French
 Finnish
 Portuguese
Through the bug fixes we can see updates for compiling with gcc 4.3, fixed resource usage due to Skype 1.4, fix submenu placement with xinerama after moving the menu between heads, fixed some window placement issues and many many more. For a detailed changelog, please visit this page.

Home Page : .:F L U X B O X:. - Welcome to fluxbox
Download : Link 1 [1Mb] |  Link 2 [.85mb]


----------



## mediator (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Fluxbox 1.0:The Linux Windows Manager*

 Amazing!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Fluxbox 1.0:The Linux Windows Manager*

dark star bhaiu r our khabari.
u got all the nooos on every nooo SW's.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Fluxbox 1.0:The Linux Windows Manager*

Nice. I am already sync'ing my portage tree. I hope gentoo gets 1.0 in stable arch soon.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Fluxbox 1.0:The Linux Windows Manager*

Whoo Hooo! It feels SO 1337 to use fluxbox on my Laptop


----------



## mehulved (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Fluxbox 1.0:The Linux Windows Manager*

BTW, it's a window manager not window*s* manager


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Fluxbox 1.0:The Linux Windows Manager*

^^ 

by the way, defending windows manager would be that it can handle (manage) more than a window at a time, hence windows.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 10, 2007)

nice yaar....

Downloading........


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 10, 2007)

I have tried it, generated a menu and the memory usage is always low
but what file manager to use for Flux or its juts xterm?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 10, 2007)

It still looks crap compared to KDE or GNome, there is hardly anything in Flubox


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 10, 2007)

It seems it does not come it its own file manager
so guys what do you use??
nautilus or thunar?



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> It still looks crap compared to KDE or GNome, there is hardly anything in Flubox


First of all stop trolling
then second looks aren't important for everyone, some want lowest possible resource usage and still want a fully functional minimalistic environment to work with.

thats when windows managers like flux,e17,Efce,blackbox(it has a windows version too) etc come into picture


----------



## mehulved (Oct 10, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> It seems it does not come it its own file manager
> so guys what do you use??
> nautilus or thunar?


I don't use any. Doesn't make sense to use one.
But, for those who want, there's rox, gentoo, mc, etc.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 10, 2007)

I thot it were the macboys who said "Look at the UI its so cool" and never bothered about features!!!  

You need to use it to realize how useful and potent it is for the memory usage!

Regarding file manager, I found Thunar to be really good.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 10, 2007)

Yup! Thunar is quite good!

I'd suggest you guys wait for fluxbuntu 7.10 to be released


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 10, 2007)

Whats the point of having a C2D with 1 GB RAM, if u r so paranoid about RAM & resource usage. There is so much horsepower why not use it for something decent


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 10, 2007)

@gx_saurav like virtualization?


----------



## mediator (Oct 10, 2007)

^Nope he probably means anti-virus, anti-infection, disk defragement kinda softwares!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 10, 2007)

^^ nope, I think he means use KDE/Gnome instead of fluxbox..


----------



## mehulved (Oct 10, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Whats the point of having a C2D with 1 GB RAM, if u r so paranoid about RAM & resource usage. There is so much horsepower why not use it for something decent


 Not everyone has that. For my measly P4 2.0GHz, it's very much useful to run fluxbox since I run ubuntu many a times under virtualisation. Fluxbox makes things so much better. It leaves so much more resources for doing *some work*. Until I learn to use ratpoison, I will never look beyond fluxbox.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 10, 2007)

ratpoison,tooo small.wht abt twm?
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twm


----------



## mehulved (Oct 10, 2007)

I have used twm for a while but somehow ratpoison seems much better. It's so much configurable for using with only your keyboard. vi users would quite appreciate that.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 10, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> @gx_saurav like virtualization?



That & much more, number crunching, rendering, encoding & transcoding etc....People already have good enough hardware but they are always paranoid for resource usage, are resource ka karoge kya when they are sitting idle. KDE & GNome are good in usability terms, i mean features etc....I myself use XFCE in Zenwalk core which i m using on a external HD for cyber cafes etc but that is where it makes sense to use it. What is the point of being paranoid about resource usage when u have a fairly new computer? 

Mehul, you say Ubuntu is a bit slow on your 2 GHz CPU, well...2 GHz is lot of power to run an OS if tailored with 512 MB RAM, why not compile the kernel & application packages of Ubuntu for the hardware u r using to get extra performance, u just have to do it once...or every 6 months when u upgrade the Distro



> ^Nope he probably means anti-virus, anti-infection, disk defragement kinda softwares!



Thanx for adding your useless comment & troll attempt.

See, all I m saying that whats the point of using such window managers like Flubox which don't even come with a file manager. Why not use KDE Gnome etc which provide much more features which can be removed if the user wants, to make them slim & fast.


----------



## mediator (Oct 10, 2007)

Ofcors u can add file managers to fluxbox and customize it to ur wishes. Its like saying whats the use of having Xp which doesn't comes with MS-Office and stability etc. 

People generally want close to real time performances and a stable system. Thats where fluxbox comes into picture! U dont like it, dont use it...simple!


----------



## mehulved (Oct 10, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Mehul, you say Ubuntu is a bit slow on your 2 GHz CPU, well...2 GHz is lot of power to run an OS if tailored with 512 MB RAM


 Read my post again.


----------

